# The rest of the zoo!



## zoologist (Nov 17, 2008)

Growing up the only pet i had to call my own was a sweet hamster (RIP roo, lived 3.5 years) and a couple of annoying gerbils!

Once i moved out of my parents house i vowed to get all of the animals i couldn't when i was a kid. So far so good.... i have enough guys to keep me busy!

This is my red ear slider Torti (Tore-tie). She's gonna be about 12" one day! right now she's about 5. I have her in a 50 gallon tank, with an above the tank basking area and she's spoiled.
Torti when i first got her:









Torti today!









her tank:









(*the beanie baby is how i measure her growth, lol!)

I have two eastern box turtle hatchlings, Carolina and Jose. They may be brother and sister but we're not sure! (4 adult breeding turtles, and they came from two seperate nests) They were born last September and are going to take a longggg while to get big and they will outlive me! Carolina is mine, technically, and Jose is my ex-boyfriend's. I'm taking care of him for him while he is in Boot Camp.

Carolina is on the left, Jose on the right!










Sonic Cloud Buggaboo Seefried is an african pygmy (cinnicot colored) hedgehog. He's a sweetheart and has a knack for peeing and pooing whenever and where ever he is not supposed to be! but i love him all the same and he is a BIG hit on the beach. I just call him "Cloud" by the way...










And I don't really know if he counts as a pet... but this is my boyfriend. He is a park ranger out on Hunting Island state park, and we met this summer when i worked there. He puts up with A LOT of my animal mischief, and you gotta respect him for that. He didn't even have a fit when i discected a dead snake on his kitchen counter!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

They're all so cute!

lmao @ the boyfriend being a pet. Yes it counts.  Mine is a pet still in training. :


----------



## FrenchMartini (Nov 19, 2008)

Awwwww! They _are_ all so cute, especially the hedgehog! But the boyf comes in a close second, lol 

Awww... I want more pets but my boyfriend says we have enough :'(


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

That turtle tank looks epic, spoiled indeed. And yes, the boyfriend counts as a pet ;D


----------



## Wimbo (Nov 21, 2008)

So cute! I have a painted turtle and a Hermanns tortoise. I love your tank! Its sooooo clean! Myrtle (the painted) does not have anything on the bottom of her tank, other than huge rocks. We thought Myrtle was a girl, but has morphed into a boy. He is full grown now and about the size of Torti. I adore your hedgie too. So cute!


----------



## kandicephalopod (Oct 1, 2008)

They're all so cute!


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

They're adorable!!
What are hedgehogs like as a pet? 
I've always wanted one. It's soooo adorable. <3


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow, tolerant boyfriend, good sign. I'd keep him forever.


----------

